
Is it time to take the Hyperloop seriously? - muxator
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/03/is-it-time-to-take-the-hyperloop-seriously/
======
totalZero
I saw a comment many months ago to the effect of,

"Richard Branson and Elon Musk are both invested in the Hyperloop, yet they
both make money from forms of transportation that would be harmed if people
stopped using cars and airplanes. This suggests that they may be supporting
the Hyperloop to delay or deter mass demand for high-speed rail."

~~~
mkempe
That's rubbish. Richard Branson has been actively invested in high-speed rail
for quite a while. [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_Rail_Group](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_Rail_Group)

